# Craftsman lathe



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

One of the tools I inherited form my father-in-law was a Craftsman lathe, model 113.228162. Is anyone familiar with this lathe?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

is it the monotube style one? i had one of them and sold it but my dad has one now and he turns alot on his
post pics of yours:yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

hboswell said:


> One of the tools I inherited form my father-in-law was a Craftsman lathe, model 113.228162. Is anyone familiar with this lathe?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


You have the lathe, please post a picture. I do not have instant recall of Craftsman model numbers.


----------



## piglet (Jan 12, 2013)

*Does this qualify as a Craftsman?*


----------



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's a pic from when it was still in his shop - which was immaculate when he was still alive, but my mother-in-law just stored things there later, so it's a bit of a mess in this pic...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

hboswell said:


> Here's a pic from when it was still in his shop - which was immaculate when he was still alive, but my mother-in-law just stored things there later, so it's a bit of a mess in this pic...


This looks like what is commonly called a "mono tube" lathe, based on the tool rest and tail stock riding on a singular "mono" steel tube. Other lathes use two flat rails, which I feel is preferred.

There are thousands of mono-tube rails in use. They are inexpensive, but prone to vibration.

I cleaned up one which one friend was giving to another friend.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/cleaning-up-craftsman-mono-tube-lathe-44149/

The recipient has not yet tried to use the lathe.

There are many forum members such as OldMacNut who have made many turnings from a similar lathe.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea this is a monotype lathe. Not a bad lathe if its not taken out of its respected capacity. Usually 1/2hp, 12" swing. I use one almost every day. I just have to work around the vibration and the annoyingly small levers for the rest and tail stock.


----------



## Zeo (Apr 25, 2018)

I've got a chance to buy one of these lathes NIB for $200. Is this a good deal?


----------



## Jm1127 (Aug 15, 2018)

I just picked up one of these to make bats for my kid. Anyone know where I might be able to pick up a roller style work support for this lathe? Much appreciated.


----------

